# Number



## Terrence57 (May 21, 2021)

Does anyone know what this number means off my Massey Harris Pony, 850 095 ms. Thanks very much


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Terrence57, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

If its a raised number on a casting, it is a casting number, probably meaningful only to designers. If it is stamped into metal, it may be a part number, or perhaps tractor model identification.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's some info on your tractor and a note on serial numbers and locations.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/004/7/0/4700-massey-harris-pony-11.html


----------

